# 8 track tape help



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

for those who had 8-tracks Im trying to find a 8-track maybe its been on CD now but It had songs from the 60's maybe 70's I don't remember. The songs I remember on the tape were

*sly and the family stone-"Everyday People"

Johnny Cash-"Boy named sue"

Peter paul and mary-"Leaving on a jet plane"

The coswells-"Hair"

Zeger and Evans-"In the year 2525"*(used to have this on 45)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need a time machine!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Look on the top shelf in your mom's bedroom closet. The 8 track tape is in the back on the right-hand side under the pet rock and faded picture of Janis Joplin.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe you can find the songs here.
http://digitaldreamdoor.nutsie.com/index.html
http://tropicalglen.com/
http://www.centex.net/~elliott/woodst.html
http://www.superseventies.com/
http://delicast.com/radio/oldies/88.5_The_Jewel
http://musicovery.com/index.php?ct=us
http://www.boomerradio.com/


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Koot said:


> Look on the top shelf in your mom's bedroom closet. The 8 track tape is in the back on the right-hand side under the pet rock and faded picture of Janis Joplin.


Actually I think I left it in your black trans am when I was cruising the car hopes can you see if its in your tape player.

You people are just shocked that at 24 I know what a 8-track tape is what a 8-track player is how they work and also what a 16 45 33 78 RPM records are.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I tried checking ebay with the titles 60's but none of the tapes that came up had all those songs. Guess you guys are too age challenged to remember 8-tracks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do you know how much fun it is to fix a 8-track tape that breaks and you got to patch it and then maybe wind or rewind by hand the tape to get it all back the way it should be.

http://8trackplayer.org/


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You might have some luck locating the songs here: http://www.tropicalglen.com/
Vicks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.tropicalglen.com/Jukebox/YR-1969.html
11 - In The Year 2525

http://momentstoremembertees.com/1950s_links.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lexmarks567 said:


> Guess you guys are too age challenged to remember 8-tracks.


Actually, I'm just trying to forget them!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> for those who had 8-tracks Im trying to find a 8-track maybe its been on CD now but It had songs from the 60's maybe 70's I don't remember. The songs I remember on the tape were
> 
> *sly and the family stone-"Everyday People"
> 
> ...


Maybe it was one of those old K-Tel compilations?

See if any of these look familiar...
http://www.google.ca/images?rlz=1C1...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CD0QsAQwAw&biw=1021&bih=511


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

All those songs are avaiable as MP3 downloads on amazon.com.
If you search for individual songs,it will also indicate which album
they are included on.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

When I was down at Graceland, I took the tour of Elvis' jet. Now he died in 1977, but his private quarters on the plane still was fitted with an 8-track player. Dang, whoever handled his money was cheap. Even my '66 beater Chevy had an aftermarket cassette player mounted under the dash by the 70's.

By the way, it's the Cowsill's *Hair*

And everyone of your songs is available to be played on youtube for free. Turn on your favorite cassette recorder.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL Thats a strange conglomaration of artist` and types of music. Could be one someone recorded over. I remember all those songs, just never saw em on the same tape.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't you remember all those K-Tel compilation albums? There were some really bizarre mixes of music on those things!


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL Yeah, i remember some of them were pretty strange combinations. But i don`t ever remember seeing Johnny Cash and Sly and The Family Stone together. 

I may still have some of those somewhere, i`ll have to look. Theres a box full stashed somewhere and a player that still works. Last time i looked at them a few years ago the foil strip had turned loose on alot of them and they`d have to be repaired. Ahhh, the good ol days.haha


----------

